# Onboard Grafikkarte im Idle Betrieb wird zu heiss - grund ?



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

Ich habe einen Multimedia Pc für DVD/Filme/Tv schauen damals für 199€ Gekauft.

verbaut ist folgendes Mainboard

Asrock N68c-S UCC

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?model=n68c-s%20ucc

ebend beim analog tv schauen über meine Hauppauge tv karte hing das bild fest und half nur pc neustarten. Beim Windows Logo das beim hochfahren erscheint (Win xp service pack 3) hat es beim hochfahren auch bissel gedauert bis der balken lief.

jetzt habe ich mal nach der temperatur gesehen der onboard grafikarte und die hat im 2d windows betrieb 60 grad - hatte schon nen 2ten lüfter eingebaut der halt noch die luft nach draussen bringt aber scheint nicht zu helfen.

weiss einer was man da machen noch könte ?


----------



## Varitu (5. September 2011)

Hallo,

die Onbaordkarte ist in dem Chipsatz mit integriert(hinter dem Goldenen Kühlkörper aus deinem Link). Wenn es wirklich an der Temepratur liegt, mal einen Lüfter darauf montieren, vorhalten etc.. Ggf. Kühler demontieren, neue WLP dran oder anderen CHipsatzkühler verbauen.

Ist der Rest deines Systems auch recht warm oder nur der Chipsatz?

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

also das board hat nur passive kühler - die cpu selbst und die gehäusetemperatur sind bei 40 grad


----------



## muehe (5. September 2011)

kriegst du denn ne kleine HD5450 rein oder ist der PCI-e x 16 belegt ?


----------



## Varitu (5. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also das board hat nur passive kühler - die cpu selbst und die gehäusetemperatur sind bei 40 grad



Hhm, dann würde ich mal nen 40mm Lüfter auf den Chipsatzkühler fummeln um zu testen ob es dann besser wird mit den Temperaturen.

BTW, hat dein Board echt nur den Mini goldenen Chipsatzkühler? Wundert mich etwas, da die Chipsätze durch die "Karte" normal heißer werden als üblich und da zumindest ein größerer Kühler verbaut wird.
Aber teste das mal mit dem Lüfter direkt vor dem Kühler ob die Temperaturen dann runter gehen.
Wenn es danach geht, mußt dir übelegen, entweder den Lüfter richtig befestigen oder aus dem Zubehör halt einen größeren Chipsatzkphler kaufen der den auf Temperatur hält.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

@muehe 

das verbaute netzteil hat nur einen 12 volt anschluss ^^


@varitu
und ja das board nur den goldenen chipsatzkühler ^^


----------



## muehe (6. September 2011)

da musst nix anschliessen die Karte verbraucht nichmal 20W Volllast


----------

